# Featured: Black Magic, Carbontastic CC Featured on Speedhunters



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Check out this awesome-looking CC we've found photo featured over on Speedhunters. Matte carbon mirrors and surfacing in the usual VW chromey bits at the front accented with black-painted 20-inch alloys from a Bentley Continental Flying Spur combine to make this one of the sweetest looking CCs we've seen to date.










Check out more shots over at Speedhunters after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

